# AJ Styles becomes the first wrestler to win the WWE Championship outside North America



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The last time the WWE championship changed hands on SD was September 2003 when Brock Lesnar defeated Kurt Angle in a 60 minute Iron Man Match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*










AJ BLESS. 

MY GOD WHAT A FUCKING MATCH. 

Brock best get ready for the Phenomenal One.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

My thread came first :hmmm


----------



## peerlessly (Apr 3, 2016)

He absolutely deserves it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

The 1/10 WWE title reign is finally OVER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

AJ Styles is finally WWE Champion AGAIN :banderas :banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles becomes the first wrestler to win the WWE championship outside North America*

Lmao at Jinder killing The Singhs, I didn't see that bit :ha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

roud


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

I knew Donnie made this thread, I expect you to support my "ADAM COLE IS THE NEW NXT CHAMPION BAYBAY" thread in January :lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

On RAW..

Brock: "No I agreed to a match with Jinder, not AJ"

RIP


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928094790947766273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928094626766118912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928095236626067456


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*



Law said:


> My thread came first :hmmm


My thread is better and I'm better than you.

AJ FUCKING STYLES


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

They actually did it. Wow. I'm speechless! 

I will give Jinder credit here, they finally played up to he fact that he looks like a freak. He was throwing AJ around all over. Now I give more credit to AJ for bumping around like that, but still I will give Jinder credit but it's clear AJ was possibly the only guy in the company to get a good title match out of Mahal.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

The last time I marked out this hard was when The Hardys came back. Brehs I ran laps around my house thanking Jesus :mj4


I needed this, I don't give a fuck if the neighbors think I'm crazy, I needed to see this shit :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*










:banderas :banderas :banderas


Did not see this happening at all. I kinda went a bit crazy and marked the fuck out. Finally Jobber Mahal isn't the champ anymore. Figured he wouldn't lose it til WM.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*

Brock get ready for AJ? :lmao

He'll likely crush him in 8-10 minutes and Jinder will win the title back before they go to India. It seems like more of a transitional title run for AJ.. which is kinda unfortunate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928095401588097024
Brock Lesnar next :hmmm

Hope it isn't a 5 minute squash, let them tell a story over 20 minutes please...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

First time since Roman beating Undertaker (and killing my passion for WWE) that I have a genuine feel good moment, dudes.

So happy for AJ. :cry


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Finally, SmackDown has a WWE Champion worth watching again.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is great seeing Brock having a match with AJ, it will be a clash of kinda opposites, but not coming silly like a Brock vs Balor or Bryan.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah Yeah the usual oh Jinder well just get it back for the India Tour. Brock well squash him e.t.c. Well we don't know that for sure, this is WWE after all. Even Two weeks with Jinder not being champion. IS worth celebrating :lol. For all we know Brock Styles well be a 15 minute good one. They really protect Styles. So I doubt it well be a squash match. Styles should be competitive.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's over, got damnit it's over. I'm so fuckin happy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't say I'm happy that AJ is the champion, but I'll drink to the suffering of Jinder marks everywhere.

After all of that "Jinder will beat Brock" head in the clouds horseshit, as if they'd ever sacrifice the integrity of Romans push for the 2017 version of Lex Luger, it feels good to watch Jinder wallow in his aura of jobberness and not even get the match after Brock and Heyman just buried the fuck out of him. 

I am a little saddened I don't get to see Jinder squashed in 3 minutes after 8 suplexes, but a brief respite from the insanity of his reign is worth it.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

It's AJs house again :WOO :YES :flairdance

No one more deserving to hold that title roud


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats AJ. 

I'm usually a Raw guy, but I'm rooting for AJ against BRRROOOCKK LESSSNARRRR!!!


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I wasn't excited about his title win because i don't see it going anywhere, just a potential squash with Lesnar.. but that's pretty damn cool.. AJ is really the man, and i hope his title win means a lot more then it seems.

AJ Styles is the Best in the World.. He doesn't need to say it as a catchphrase, everybody knows it's true.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't say I'm happy that AJ is the champion, but I'll drink to the suffering of Jinder marks everywhere.
> 
> After all of that "Jinder will beat Brock" head in the clouds horseshit, as if they'd ever sacrifice the integrity of Romans push for the 2017 version of Lex Luger, it feels good to watch Jinder wallow in his aura of jobberness and not even get the match after Brock and Heyman just buried the fuck out of him.
> 
> I am a little saddened I don't get to see Jinder squashed in 3 minutes after 8 suplexes, but a brief respite from the insanity of his reign is worth it.


I think the wrestling communities mutual hatred of Jinder. Has brought us all closer together. To the point any alternative is better then The Mahal.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

It won't be a long reign.

This was reported last month



> Per a report from Bryan Alvarez on Wrestling Observer Live, advertisement for the upcoming tour in India lists Mahal as a "two time WWE Champion."


So I could see Lesnar squashing Styles at SS. Later in the week on Smackdown, Jinder cash in his rematch clause and beats a banged up AJ for the title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't say I'm happy that AJ is the champion, but I'll drink to the suffering of Jinder marks everywhere.
> 
> After all of that "Jinder will beat Brock" head in the clouds horseshit, as if they'd ever sacrifice the integrity of Romans push for the 2017 version of Lex Luger, it feels good to watch Jinder wallow in his aura of jobberness and not even get the match after Brock and Heyman just buried the fuck out of him.
> 
> I am a little saddened I don't get to see Jinder squashed in 3 minutes after 8 suplexes, but a brief respite from the insanity of his reign is worth it.


 Gotta admit him flipping on The Singhs was fucking hilarious :ha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Law said:


> Gotta admit him flipping on The Singhs was fucking hilarious :ha


Didn't see it. Only paid attention to the finish.

Also, as far as this thread title goes, I should point out, technically, Inoki won the WWE title in Japan, but they don't count him as an official WWE Champion, even though he was, so.....make of that what you will.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Afrolatino said:


> Is great seeing Brock having a match with AJ, it will be a clash of kinda opposites, but not coming silly like a Brock vs Balor or Bryan.


Ok I could understand Balor, but how is Brock vs Bryan silly but Brock vs AJ not?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Now that I've calmed down a bit I just want to say that he completely deserves this. 

Since the brand split AJ has carried SD on his fucking shoulders and has had great match after great match.

Honestly this 2 year run he's had since arriving with WWE is amongst one of the best runs in the last 20 years.

It's just a pity that he never came here 5 or 10 years ago while HBK or Punk were still around.

The new WWE champion AJ STYLES.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Ok I could understand Balor, but how is Brock vs Bryan silly but Brock vs AJ not?


 AJ and Bryan would work because they have skill/attributes over Brock and a style that would make for an interesting match up. They're not your typical small guys, they're highly skilled and possess high wrestling IQ.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Two former NJPW and WWE champions wrestling. That's a dream match :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ is over-pushed. Way to put over the younger talent. :trolldog 

Oh well, Jinder's reign was too long. Hope AJ doesn't get squashed by :brock


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Extremely happy for AJ. This should reassure everyone as to where he's positioned on the totem pole. Feeling sorry for Jinder too, but from a talent standpoint he doesn't deserve to hold the title this long nor facing Brock Lesnar in a singles match at a Big 4 PPV. 

Realistically speaking, Jinder would likely win the title back for the India tour, but I'm hoping AJ regains the title at CoC or RR. The hot-potatoing would then be a problem here because the AJ/Jinder feud certainly isn't and shouldn't be a story about two wrestlers being so equally matched that neither of them could defeat the other twice in a row like Charlotte/Sasha was. Hopefully both men as well as WWE find a way to keep people interested in this story as it reaches its latter stage.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Styles is a fucking hero. Put an end to all those months of misery. I'm still not getting my hopes too high though. Not until the India tour ends.



LucasXXII said:


> Extremely happy for AJ. This should reassure everyone as to where he's positioned on the totem pole. Feeling sorry for Jinder too, but from a talent standpoint he doesn't deserve to hold the title this long nor facing Brock Lesnar in a singles match at a Big 4 PPV.
> 
> Realistically speaking, Jinder would likely win the title back for the India tour, but I'm hoping AJ regains the title at CoC or RR. The hot-potatoing would then be a problem here because the AJ/Jinder feud certainly isn't and shouldn't be a story about two wrestlers being so equally matched that neither of them could defeat the other twice in a row like Charlotte/Sasha was. Hopefully both men as well as WWE find a way to keep people interested in this story as it reaches its latter stage.


Don't feel sorry for a guy who was give everything on a silver freaking platter and still couldn't prove his worth. He had more than enough time to prove his haters wrong and he failed every single step of the way and then some. Terrible matches, promos, everything. Biggest fail in WWE history was putting the belt on that trash.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

You guys don't realize this is just so Aj gets 1 F-5 from Lesnar to make Roman look strong at Mania 34.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928095236626067456


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> Don't feel sorry for a guy who was give everything on a silver freaking platter and still couldn't prove his worth. He had more than enough time to prove his haters wrong and he failed every single step of the way and then some. Terrible matches, promos, everything. Biggest fail in WWE history was putting the belt on that trash.


I'm a fan of his so... 

But I won't refute anything you said. A little too hyperbolic but overall you ain't wrong.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yay? The question mark is there cause the storm may not in fact be over. I can't even be cautiously optimistic until I see mahal fighting for the us title.

Congratulations to AJ though


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

TakerFreak said:


> You guys don't realize this is just so Aj gets 1 F-5 from Lesnar to make Roman look strong at Mania 34.....


Who the hell cares about that? The worst reign in WWE Championship history has just ended. We're fucking celebrating here!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mods please in-merge this from ACE's awful thread because mine is better. 

Just like to mention that AJ gave Jinder his best career match. AJ BLESS


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Law said:


> AJ and Bryan would work because they have skill/attributes over Brock and style that would make for an interesting match up. They're not your typical small guys, they're highly skilled and possess high wrestling IQ.


I know that and I agree with that, but the guy I quoted said AJ vs Brock is good and unique as it combines 2 opposite styles together *but it doesnt come off as silly as Bryan vs Brock.*

How is Bryan vs Brock silly but AJ vs Brock not? It works vice versa as well. Bryan and AJ other than the fact that AJ has a more high flying style while Bryan is purely technical and the fact that AJ wears blue pants while Bryan wears marroon trunks are totally the same physically. Same build and same height relatively. 

In of AJ vs Brock, its literally going to turn out like Brock vs Ambrose did. Brock is gonna dominate early, AJ is gonna somehow get some ahota in using his high risk manuever but Brock is gonna catch him and beat him in 10 minutes or less. I made the same mistake being happy about Brock vs Ambrose as a lot of you are about Brock vs AJ. Plus Jinder has a rematch clause left, this may be a move to save Jinder from looking like a fool to Brock and to keep like 1% of his miniscule credibility in tact for that india tour. The same tour that made Vince invest in Jinder and totally caused him to lose every fucking brain cell. You guys are happy AJ won the title off Jinder, I am still pissed that Jinder even touched the title let alone hold it for 5 months or something.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

DJ Punk said:


> Styles is a fucking hero. Put an end to all those months of misery. I'm still not getting my hopes too high though. Not until the India tour ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel sorry for a guy who was give everything on a silver freaking platter and still couldn't prove his worth. He had more than enough time to prove his haters wrong and he failed every single step of the way and then some. Terrible matches, promos, everything. Biggest fail in WWE history was putting the belt on that trash.


:applause :applause


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am happy for AJ but just shows how messed up the E can be. I mean all that time trying to pump up the Jinder/Brock match and now this. Of course I laughed at how Jinder was acting like he called out Brock yet Survivor Series is going to be champion vs. champion across the board.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I know that and I agree with that, but the guy I quoted said AJ vs Brock is good and unique as it combines 2 opposite styles together *but it doesnt come off as silly as Bryan vs Brock.*
> 
> How is Bryan vs Brock silly but AJ vs Brock not? It works vice versa as well. Bryan and AJ other than the fact that AJ has a more high flying style while Bryan is purely technical and the fact that AJ wears blue pants while Bryan wears marroon trunks are totally the same physically. Same build and same height relatively.
> 
> In of AJ vs Brock, its literally going to turn out like Brock vs Ambrose did. Brock is gonna dominate early, AJ is gonna somehow get some ahota in using his high risk manuever but Brock is gonna catch him and beat him in 10 minutes or less. I made the same mistake being happy about Brock vs Ambrose as a lot of you are about Brock vs AJ.


 I've braced myself for a squash, but I still can't help but remain hopeful they'll know better to do another squash match after how Joe and Braun were received. It would be counterproductive with what they want to do with Roman at WM and only get him more heat from fans.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928094784102846465


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Law said:


> I've braced myself for a squash, still can't help but remain hopeful they'll know better to do another squash match after how Joe and Braun were received. It would be counterproductive with what they want to do with Roman at WM and only get him more heat from fans.


They would have learned off of Ambrose or Rollins or something but they didnt. They didnt change for Ambrose, Joe or even Braun, they sure as hell wont change for AJ. Plus no matter how popular AJ is with the fans, AJ is still on the same totem poll as a guy like Ambrose and Joe and even below Braun and all 3 got beat uneventfully in under 10 minutes and all 3 fell because of it. Its gonna happen to AJ as well. Only person kicking out of that F5 is Roman.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good. Now the Survivor Series man event is looking good instead of the utter dog shit it would have been if Lesnar vs Jinder would have happened.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*3 Time NWA Champ
2 time TNA Champ
2 Time IWGP Champ
2 Time WWE Champ

9 time world champ*


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

... looks like I'm actually watching Smackdown now. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats to AJ Styles; much deserved for him. He's the best performer on the roster and should have the belt to show for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is so reminiscent of when Ivan Koloff ended Bruno's historic reign. Everyone is shocked by the magnitude of this upset. Truly, this is a historic day. :trolldog


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Demolition119 said:


> Good. Now the Survivor Series man event is looking good instead of the utter dog shit it would have been if Lesnar vs Jinder would have happened.


Yeah management surely relized the original match was not gonna sell the ppv.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll give some props for Jinder for brining it tonight, big fella did alright. AJ is a fucking demigod in ring, good Lord


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GUYS.

THE TITLE MEANS SOMETHING AGAIN! :woo :woo :woo

Seriously though, what I assume is that Jinder is working hurt, and/or they don't think he's a big enough star to face Brock in a high profile match on a big time PPV. Most likely, Styles will hold it through Survivor Series, lose to Jinder for the India tour, and then maybe Styles wins it back eventually for Mania?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats to AJ.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*








Finally we have a *REAL* WWE Champion.


----------



## dimez (Sep 20, 2014)

Everyone seems to think AJ's gonna lose to Jinder, but this audible literally 12 days before the pay per view tells me different. The Jinder project isn't over, but I think they're gonna give him time to grow. I hope AJ holds the belt until Mania. If that's the case, I doubt the match is Naka vs. AJ. I wouldn't mind AJ vs. Cena at the grandest stage of them all, but gut feeling says it'll be Orton if AJ keeps the title that long.

On topic though... I legit haven't marked out like that since... breh, I don't even know when. I damn near lost my voice and started c-walking around my living room. That match was real good too.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> This is so reminiscent of when Ivan Koloff ended Bruno's historic reign. Everyone is shocked by the magnitude of this upset. Truly, this is a historic day. :trolldog


I hate you Shiv.

:lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> GUYS.
> 
> THE TITLE MEANS SOMETHING AGAIN! :woo :woo :woo
> 
> Seriously though, what I assume is that Jinder is working hurt, and/or they don't think he's a big enough star to face Brock in a high profile match on a big time PPV. Most likely, Styles will hold it through Survivor Series, lose to Jinder for the India tour, and then maybe Styles wins it back eventually for Mania?


Jinder wins it back in India, AJ wins it back at COC and faces Cena or Naka at Mania. Feels like the most logical path.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Jinder wins it back in India, AJ wins it back at COC and faces Cena or Naka at Mania. Feels like the most logical path.


Please dont predict future like predicting weather.

And please dont set yourself for a disappointment if what you say doesn't happen.

And please... dont use logic when it comes to WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Interesting talk from some observers. That the change of title to Jinder back at Backlash. Was linked to the hope Mahal as WWE champion in the short term would generate new revenue in the Indian Market. And grow the Indian Market. And while in the last financial quarter, while WWE is profitable overall. The company has had fewer subscriptions to WWE Network. Then it expected. Basaed on reported projections given to shareholders. 

The company had fewer subscribers to the WWE Network than they expected. And the only growth seems to appear from escalators in television contracts. So essentially being unchanged overall.

So despite giving their world championship to Mahal, in an attempt to grow the Indian market, revenue from Asia/Pacific (which also includes other nations) essentially revenue has been unchanged overall.

Meltzer thinks the Mahal play short-term as world champion had not generated any new revenue out of India that woulden't be there already.

So I am not sure if this Styles Title run is a short term thing. OR a Transistional run. OR if Jinder well get it back for the India tour. But their seems enough their to suggest. Vince was expecting more out of Jinder being WWE champion. So I can see Styles dropping to Jinder at the India tour. And getting it back at COC. And facing Naka at Mania. Or whoever :lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey AJ, thanks for leaving Argentina to come face Finn Balor at TLC. I owe ya one." - Vince McMahon. AJ is the ONE is a million and one roud


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Now I’m sad that Saturn got permabanned. Would’ve LOVED to see his reaction to this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder is the first champion to lose the WWE Championship outside North America


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

He's SO elated roud


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928124741998616576


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *3 Time NWA Champ
> 2 time TNA Champ
> 2 Time IWGP Champ
> 2 Time WWE Champ
> ...


Not a bad resume... not a bad resume at all.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

They said wins and loses don't matter.

They said Jinder's reign would last until mania.

They said it doesn't matter who has the title.

THEY WERE WROOOOOOOOOOONG!

I haven't marked out that much since, ever. A lot of people thought Jinder Mahal was going to retain. I thought Jinder would walk out with the belt, win or lose. I was hoping some how, some way, AJ Styles was winning the belt. I didn't think it would happen. And when it did, I flipped out. Wrestling FINALLY makes sense again.

Jinder will probably get it back. Brock will probably put AJ away with "1 F5". That doesn't matter right now. What matters is that fans finally have something to celebrate. I enjoyed Mahal's reign for what it was, but AJ Styles should be WWE Champion over everyone else in that company. Thank you AJ! There's been better World Title matches. It was good for a Jinder match. But when that pinfall reached the count of three, I can't recreate what I felt. That is why we watch wrestling. Hopefully Smackdown's ratings will improve with AJ as Champion, and that will drive home what the fans really want to see. My hat is off to WWE tonight. You know what they say about broken clocks.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

brb gonna go watch SD because something good actually happened.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I didn't even realise that hadn't happened before. Cool for AJ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TakerFreak said:


> You guys don't realize this is just so Aj gets 1 F-5 from Lesnar to make Roman look strong at Mania 34.....


So what? If you're an AJ fan, and Vince comes to you with 2 options, which would you pick? Option #1, AJ wins the WWE title a second time, which is better than winning it once, only to lose to Brock Lesnar, or Option #2, AJ doesn't win the title again, doesn't face Lesnar, which means he gets less of a payday, we're spared from a talentless hack like Jinder getting the honor of facing the biggest star in the wrestling world in a big 4 PPV main event, and AJ just loses in the 5 on 5 match to Raw.

I know which option I would prefer.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't been this happy after watching a WWE show in awhile. The title is back on the best superstar in the company. :Westbrook


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

WWE booked themselves into a corner. They couldn't make The Title look bad if Jinder wasn't going to win. Heyman burying him killed whatever interest was left.

Kudos to The Maharaja for making the most out of his main event opportunity. I still think he should wrestle Lesnar anyway since he made the challenge.

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Donnie said:


> He's SO elated roud


"AJ, wow, what's going through your head right now?"

"I'm a two-time WWE champion. That's all I can think, beating that piece of shit. I think about, those people, how much they cared for what was happening in that match, based on how shitty Jinder Mahal is. I DO think it's because what everybody thinks it is, I think it's because, I'm one of them. I'm not the Trasharaja, just like them. I'm not 1/3 HGH, 1/3 anabolics, 1/3 masking agents in case I get tested, like that shitty freak, so I'm not the biggest, or the strongest. I'm just the best."

Also THAT IS HOW YOU FUCKING BUILD A BELT'S CREDIBILITY. WWE Championship's credibility just got increased 1000% thanks to TEN WHOLE SECONDS OF DIALOGUE. 

"Brock and I, we have a lot of similarities, don't we? Only one huge difference. I'm the Smackdown champion. And he's not." Ten seconds of AJ Styles talking did more for the WWE Championship than 170 days of Trasharaja talking in HIS language, for HIS people :banderas


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Why are people celebrating so much? This means Styles will get squashed by Brock and then he will drop the title back to Jinder in December.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Who cares the belt means nothing anymore.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well...I'm a fair man. Good on you, WWE. You wisened up to the fact that Jinder was basically the worst champion ever and put the belt on someone who deserves it. Now the fans will actually have a smidgen of caring when it comes to the WWE title AND we are spared the travesty of a Jinder/Brock match and instead get a legit dream match in AJ vs Brock.

So ultimately, its a win all around and speaks volumes about how awful a champion Jinder was.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what? If you're an AJ fan, and Vince comes to you with 2 options, which would you pick? Option #1, AJ wins the WWE title a second time, which is better than winning it once, only to lose to Brock Lesnar, or Option #2, AJ doesn't win the title again, doesn't face Lesnar, which means he gets less of a payday, we're spared from a talentless hack like Jinder getting the honor of facing the biggest star in the wrestling world in a big 4 PPV main event, and AJ just loses in the 5 on 5 match to Raw.
> 
> I know which option I would prefer.


Agreed.

Even in looking at the next two years, or however long AJ has left on his contract, the last few months show AJ is viewed as a "go to" guy by Vince and company.

You need a replacement for TLC bring in Styles, you need a big match for Survivor Series bring in Styles.

Even if this championship reign is a transitional one, designed purely to get through a month or two or as a means to book a Styles/Lesnar match, it, at least hopefully, shows that Styles is still viewed as a major player in WWE and will play a major role in the foreseeable future.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I look forward to seeing Brock squashing him like a tick.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Well...I'm a fair man. Good on you, WWE. You wisened up to the fact that Jinder was basically the worst champion ever and put the belt on someone who deserves it. Now the fans will actually have a smidgen of caring when it comes to the WWE title AND we are spared the travesty of a Jinder/Brock match and instead get a legit dream match in AJ vs Brock.
> 
> So ultimately, its a win all around and speaks volumes about how awful a champion Jinder was.


WWE hasn't wisened up, Jinder will be the champ again by the India tour, its just that WWE KNEW the couldn't have Jinder vs Lesnar as the main event of one of the Big 4 PPVs.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what? If you're an AJ fan, and Vince comes to you with 2 options, which would you pick? Option #1, AJ wins the WWE title a second time, which is better than winning it once, only to lose to Brock Lesnar, or Option #2, AJ doesn't win the title again, doesn't face Lesnar, which means he gets less of a payday, we're spared from a talentless hack like Jinder getting the honor of facing the biggest star in the wrestling world in a big 4 PPV main event, and AJ just loses in the 5 on 5 match to Raw.
> 
> I know which option I would prefer.


This is how I feel. I'm not even a Styles fans, but I couldn't be happier he took the belt off of Jinder.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> WWE hasn't wisened up, Jinder will be the champ again by the India tour, its just that WWE KNEW the couldn't have Jinder vs Lesnar as the main event of one of the Big 4 PPVs.


Yeah, you're probably right...still, let's all just enjoy the moment and what will (hopefully) be a great Lesnar/AJ match. And let's also breathe a sigh of relief that we won't have to see Lesnar/Jinder.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Donnie said:


> He's SO elated roud


A minor observation. AJ sells the moves put on him during the match in his post match interviews better than most of the roster sells the moves put on them during their actual matches. 

Such a lost art form.. That little grinding of the teeth to sell knee pain was key. He's such a complete package..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> WWE hasn't wisened up, Jinder will be the champ again by the India tour, its just that WWE KNEW the couldn't have Jinder vs Lesnar as the main event of one of the Big 4 PPVs.


That's so stupid. 

As insane as Vince is, he's fully aware of how much Jinder sucks, because Jinder wasn't even the focus of his own show, never main evented, and was buried by Heyman and Lesnar and then buried further by the fact that after he challenged Brock and was laughed off, he was beaten and now doesn't get the match. Yet, despite all of that, they're still going to give him back the title, because they want him to be an "Indian star".

Well, it's one or the other. You either want him as your Indian star, or you don't. India is never going to take to Jinder unless he's booked like a legitimate top guy and not a midcard champion. If he's booked the way he is now, all you're doing is making us suffer, and making yourself suffer (because it's clear they don't like him either) for a push that will never make any difference. 

You absolutely can have Brock vs Jinder as your main event if your goal is to make Jinder a star. The fact that it sucks doesn't change anything, you commit or don't. I've never seen a push like this before. He's being pushed and buried at the exact same time.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

zrc said:


> I look forward to seeing Brock squashing him like a tick.


The collective orgasm happening here is just hilarious. Overrating both the match and AJ's performance just cos he won. And calling Jinder a POS. Must be too real to them.

Too bad this was just done to get nuclear heat on Brock when squashes AJ in 2 weeks.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I just watched the video of Styles' win...fuck me are Cole and Saxton atrocious. Like, I knew that, but since I don't watch WWE anymore, I guess my memory sort of waned. Seriously, that must be some of the most forced enthusiasm I've ever heard. When Saxton said "he did it! I can't believe it", I swear it sounded like he was doing his taxes, it was that phony. And within 5 seconds, they were talking about it like fucking Sin Cara had just beaten Jack Gallagher in some nothing match-just a routine thing, not that special common occurrence. 

I know its been said a million times, but can you just imagine JR calling this? Even if he didn't care at all, he'd have sold it like the second coming of Christ had just happened. "BAH GAWD CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?! THE REIGN OF THE MAHARAJA HAS COME TO AN END IN PHENOMENAL FASHION! FOR THE SECOND TIME IN HIS CAREER, AJ STYLES IS YOUR WWE CHAMPION!" 

Instead, it was "AJ Styles just beat Jinder Mahal yay can we go home now?" Ugh, I'm disgusted that young wrestling fans are growing up with THIS as their commentary.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's so stupid.
> 
> As insane as Vince is, he's fully aware of how much Jinder sucks, because Jinder wasn't even the focus of his own show, never main evented, and was buried by Heyman and Lesnar and then buried further by the fact that after he challenged Brock and was laughed off, he was beaten and now doesn't get the match. Yet, despite all of that, they're still going to give him back the title, because they want him to be an "Indian star".
> 
> ...


Wanna hear a scary stat?

In 5.5 months as champ, not counting the PPV he won it at, Jinder main evented a whopping ONE PPV-Battleground (aka worst PPV of the year).


Even sadder is that one is also the number of main events Punk had that didn't involve Rock or Cena during his 434 day reign...TLC 2011 was it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Wanna hear a scary stat?
> 
> In 5.5 months as champ, not counting the PPV he won it at, Jinder main evented a whopping ONE PPV-Battleground (aka worst PPV of the year).
> 
> ...


A few days ago, I also heard the stats that Jinder has on SmackDown. Prior to his title loss against AJ, Jinder Mahal was in the main event segment on SmackDown FIVE times since he won the title. Five times. Total.

The world champion was in the last segment of the show 6 times since May. On the B brand.



KO Bossy said:


> Oh I just watched the video of Styles' win...fuck me are Cole and Saxton atrocious. Like, I knew that, but since I don't watch WWE anymore, I guess my memory sort of waned. Seriously, that must be some of the most forced enthusiasm I've ever heard. When Saxton said "he did it! I can't believe it", I swear it sounded like he was doing his taxes, it was that phony. And within 5 seconds, they were talking about it like fucking Sin Cara had just beaten Jack Gallagher in some nothing match-just a routine thing, not that special common occurrence.
> 
> I know its been said a million times, but can you just imagine JR calling this? Even if he didn't care at all, he'd have sold it like the second coming of Christ had just happened. "BAH GAWD CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?! THE REIGN OF THE MAHARAJA HAS COME TO AN END IN PHENOMENAL FASHION! FOR THE SECOND TIME IN HIS CAREER, AJ STYLES IS YOUR WWE CHAMPION!"
> 
> Instead, it was "AJ Styles just beat Jinder Mahal yay can we go home now?" Ugh, I'm disgusted that young wrestling fans are growing up with THIS as their commentary.


In addition to the calling of the matches, just imagine how much more over the roster would be if the commentators today treated heels and babyfaces the way JR did.






Just imagine how Jim Ross would sell what Kevin Owens does. It gives me goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> So ultimately, its a win all around and speaks volumes about how awful a champion Jinder was.


I do have to give Jinder some credit though...

















He truly cemented himself in history as a WOAT Champion..

Shit matches, shit promos, shit build, shit storylines, shit booking.

His reign my be over, but it will never be forgotten.

Congratulations Jinder!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> In addition to the calling of the matches, just imagine how much more over the roster would be if the commentators today treated heels and babyfaces the way JR did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you can't go from carnival barking to displaying real emotion to carnival barking again all in the space of 30-60 seconds, it would be even more fake and terrible than it is now. 75% of the problem with contemporary WWE announcing is that they aren't allowed to announce, they're being instructed to be QVC hacks doing the hard-sell.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

I Didn't read the spoilers, avoided Twitter all day just so no one can spoil it to me.
I had a good feeling that AJ will win it all week Because of the Rusev match they changed.

It's clear Heyman made this happen with his promo! Vince will not let his protected baby Brock have a match with a Jobber on a PPV main event.



Ok Let's pretend Jobber Mahal loses the rematch to AJ, The possibilities on Smackdown :mark

AJ vs. Nakamura :sodone
AJ vs. Sami Zayn :sodone
AJ vs. a Heel Bobby Roode :sodone
AJ vs. Cena one more match :sodone
AJ vs. Orton :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Guess they didn't trust Jinder enough with a match against Brock :draper2 

Don't even start with your "no heel vs heel matches" bullshit, we're getting Miz vs Corbin


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Brocks not gonna squash AJ you buffoons, he didnt necessarily squash Joe whos another TNA guy. He might win since he lost to Goldberg last year but he's definitely not gonna squash the "Face that Runs the Place"


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Cydewonder said:


> Brocks not gonna squash AJ you buffoons, he didnt necessarily squash Joe whos another TNA guy. He might win since he lost to Goldberg last year but he's definitely not gonna squash the "Face that Runs the Place"


actually lesnar has never won at survivor series


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Fucking gawd of wrestling. 

I've never been so excited for any WWE match before.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully it's a solid sign that Vince has smartened up and realized that AJ is a guy that he can build SmackDown around for the next year or two while using him to elevate some other people. There's no reason for him not to be the top star on that show. Everyone fucking loves the guy, he sells merch, he moves the ratings needle, everything.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what? If you're an AJ fan, and Vince comes to you with 2 options, which would you pick? Option #1, AJ wins the WWE title a second time, which is better than winning it once, only to lose to Brock Lesnar, or Option #2, AJ doesn't win the title again, doesn't face Lesnar, which means he gets less of a payday, we're spared from a talentless hack like Jinder getting the honor of facing the biggest star in the wrestling world in a big 4 PPV main event, and AJ just loses in the 5 on 5 match to Raw.
> 
> I know which option I would prefer.


:banderas you just summed up exactly how I feel, Pyro. AJ is a TWO time WWE champion and is looked at by Vince as the guy he can call when a problem arises and AJ is the guy who can fix it. However this ends I can say I'm SO happy AJ is getting these chances and knocking them into the fucking stratosphere every time



Paul already getting me hyped. Also that line fees like a shot, almost like there was nothing to say about Jinder. Could be reading into too much though.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

And just like that, the main event for Survivor Series now feels like an actual main event.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think Styles deserves it. I think he is overall the best talent WWE has right now. He could kinda the Daniel Bryan of this era. IF It was up to me I would put the Title on Styles right up to Mania. But who knows how long it well last.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So, I just remembered something, and I want to talk about it. This might be absolutely nothing, but I just remembered it. So a week or two ago, Triple H gives this interview about Jinder, and he says the usual WWE corporate bullshit about how he's doing great and then all of a sudden, he says this:



> They take time. It takes time to earn the respect of a fan base and I think that's what Jinder will do if he continues to put on the performance he does.* He will continue to earn their respect over time. If he doesn't then he clearly won't be champion for long.*"


It might be nothing, but.....was he trying to tell us something? I don't necessarily want to get my hopes up about Jinders push being dead, but this comment seems awfully convenient in hindsight. At the time, we just handwaved it, now I can't help but wonder if this has been in play for a while. Maybe this whole Jinder vs Cena at WrestleMania thing was scrapped in favor of AJ and Cena having another classic. I guess we'll see, but I thought it was worth mentioning just to add something to the discussion other than "he'll just win it back when they go to India".


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

So happy for AJ. But if anyone thinks Lesnar is going to give AJ a decent match then dream on.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:mark:

Still pumped Jinder's worthless title reign has finally come to an end and didn't think WWE would've done it in Manchester of all places, jealous of those who were in attendance to see the Phenomenal One become champion. Now send Jinder back to irrelevance were he belongs and don't make him WWE Champion again.

Smackdown's no longer Glorious but instead Smackdown's just become PHENOMENAL!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's over. It's finally fucking over. Common sense has prevailed.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I could've gone but decided to sit home instead, hahahahhaa fuck sake!*


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

AJ's gonna get trashed at Survivor Series no doubt, but FACK YEA. AJ'S CHAMP!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank fucking god! It was so awesome to watch unfold and I'm glad I didn't read the spoilers.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

member those who said aj styles would be booked like shit in the wwe and wouldn't win the belt

i member


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It’s just nice to see WWE do such a big thing over here in the UK for once rather than just have another typical filler show.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I doubt it was ever in WWE’s thoughts, but my first two after seeing the result were that;

a) TNA did good guns in England with AJ as a figurehead, so (coincidence I’m sure) him winning in England is interesting in that aspect. Not to say that he wouldn’t have gotten a huge pop anyways.

b) This New Japan hoopla (I don’t watch it so forgive my ignorance) after Jericho; now you have Brock vs AJ right after they went with AJ/Balor. Admittedly they said they did that Bullet Club tease themselves rather than being sanctioned by WWE to do it, but I just ponder if this plays into it a little. Again I doubt anyone at WWE cares really.

But overall, what a relief and what a reward for the UK crowd.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

All of that is possible, but also none of it might be true too. They may have just wanted to do something in the UK to try and woo ITV and get WWE mentioned in the papers or something. It's also possible that Brock just doesn't want to sell for a guy who was a jobber less than a year ago and Vince didn't want to squash Jinder so they've done the switch.


----------



## job4lyfe (Oct 13, 2017)

The only reason he dropped the belt is so they can start advertising Jinder as a multiple time WWE champion.
All WWE resources are now put in Jinder to make him a megastar in India and around the world


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

job4lyfe said:


> The only reason he dropped the belt is so they can start advertising Jinder as a multiple time WWE champion.
> All WWE resources are now put in Jinder to make him a megastar in India and around the world


They put the WWE Title on him and sent him over there. The shows have not sold out. Jinder Mahal did not deliver them India, and I highly doubt they genuinely expected him too. There could be many reasons to think that Vince went with Jinder as champion, and there are many reasons why it makes sense to cull the experiment now.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

From what I understand, Indian fans are far more likely to cheer people like Roman, Cena, and AJ than they are a guy like Jinder.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That's because Indian people aren't inherently stupid.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

job4lyfe said:


> The only reason he dropped the belt is so they can start advertising Jinder as a multiple time WWE champion.
> All WWE resources are now put in *Jinder to make him a megastar in India and around the world*


He can't be a megastar if there's no one paying attention at the product anymore :cudi


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> So happy for AJ. But if anyone thinks Lesnar is going to give AJ a decent match then dream on.


sorry but I remember everyone shitting on the prospect of his shane mcmahon match, saying the match would be poor and it certainly wasnt.

seeing as I was one of the few people that said AJ vs brock would likely happen, I predict the match will be incredible, strap yourself in, enjoy and merry christmas.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: AJ GOAT STYLES IS THE CHAMPION ONCE AGAIN*



Donnie said:


> AJ BLESS.
> 
> MY GOD WHAT A FUCKING MATCH.
> 
> Brock best get ready for the Phenomenal One.


more like AJ Styles better prepare himself to be squashed by that useless piece of crap Brock Lesnar. 

I don't know how anyone can be happy about this knowing nothing good will come from this and this looks like is going to be a small reign for AJ till Cena decides to come back to SDL or Mahal wins it back after S.S.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

just imagine how good Lesnars matches could have been this year if they were properly booked and if Vince wasnt stuck on the idea that Lesnar has to beat everybody easily in less than 10 minutes. dont get too hyped up for AJ vs Brock because its probably gonna be the same shit as Joe vs Brock which was good but a good match between those 2 is disappointing when you know they can do much better.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Everybody is saying Jinder will win the title back from AJ before the tour of India. 

Up until Shane tweeted about AJ/Jinder, it was pretty obvious AJ was going to be part of team smackdown. Why would Vince suddenly do a 180, have AJ win the title from Jinder, completely change the main event of Survivor Series just for Jinder to win back the title 2 weeks later? It makes no sense. 

Maybe just maybe WWE finally realised that Jinder wasn't working out as they had hoped and the lack of interest for Jinder/Brock made them change their thinking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkL316 said:


> Everybody is saying Jinder will win the title back from AJ before the tour of India.
> 
> Up until Shane tweeted about AJ/Jinder, it was pretty obvious AJ was going to be part of team smackdown. Why would Vince suddenly do a 180, have AJ win the title from Jinder, completely change the main event of Survivor Series just for Jinder to win back the title 2 weeks later? It makes no sense.
> 
> Maybe just maybe WWE finally realised that Jinder wasn't working out as they had hoped and the lack of interest for Jinder/Brock made them change their thinking.


I think people are more so thinking that Jinder is going to win the title IN India, not before. Winning a title has more impact than defending it. It would give India a historic moment, or whatever warped thinking they have. 

Perhaps they realized that there was a lack of interest, but given that this is Vince McMahon and learning lessons isn't his strong suit, as we see with Roman Reigns ad nauseam, I doubt it.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

UniversalGleam said:


> sorry but I remember everyone shitting on the prospect of his shane mcmahon match, saying the match would be poor and it certainly wasnt.
> 
> seeing as I was one of the few people that said AJ vs brock would likely happen, I predict the match will be incredible, strap yourself in, enjoy and merry christmas.


But Shane was willing to put the effort in to have a great match; Bork will just want to do his suplex routine, pick up the pin and fuck off back to Canada with minimal effort.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> But Shane was willing to put the effort in to have a great match; Bork will just want to do his suplex routine, pick up the pin and fuck off back to Canada with minimal effort.


but the brock / punk match was pretty good in my book, seeing as AJ is better in the ring, I would expect at least the quality of that match.

brock tends to work better with more agile guys cause they can move around him, hes mostly dull when hes facing guys more his size these days.

either way, the potential quaility of the match is bound to be higher with AJ than it wouldve been with mahal so there is that, if brock is happy to face AJ then hes probably more likely to put some effort in.

I didnt really see a time brock and AJ could meet before he leaves next year, so Im chuffed.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I honestly watched the show with zero enthusiasm knowing that Mahal was going to retain. As he hit the Khalas I was like ok whatever, the pin is coming, then Aj hit the phenomenal forearm and then the 1.2.3 I was so ecstatic :mark Loved it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Schwartzxz said:


> just imagine how good Lesnars matches could have been this year if they were properly booked and if Vince wasnt stuck on the idea that Lesnar has to beat everybody easily in less than 10 minutes. dont get too hyped up for AJ vs Brock because its probably gonna be the same shit as Joe vs Brock which was good but a good match between those 2 is disappointing when you know they can do much better.


Brock has been properly booked this year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brock/AJ will get 7 minutes tops, and I'll wait for the crying the next day on here.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MarkL316 said:


> Everybody is saying Jinder will win the title back from AJ before the tour of India.
> 
> Up until Shane tweeted about AJ/Jinder, it was pretty obvious AJ was going to be part of team smackdown. Why would Vince suddenly do a 180, have AJ win the title from Jinder, completely change the main event of Survivor Series just for Jinder to win back the title 2 weeks later? It makes no sense.
> 
> Maybe just maybe WWE finally realised that Jinder wasn't working out as they had hoped and the lack of interest for Jinder/Brock made them change their thinking.


Those India shows still haven't sold out. They often panic when hometown guys getting pushed aren't doing what they perceive to be their job. Having a guy walk into what is supposed to be his home crowd (regardless of whether or not he was born there or even lived there) only to find that they're not home is a little embarrassing. And we know that the Jinder push didn't work in India now. They might not be able to sell out the shows with AJ as champion, but at least they don't have the perception that the Indian champion bombed.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know if that's the story for sure. It's probably compounded by quite a few other issues too -- including nagging injuries on Jinder -- but it wouldn't surprise me if the idea is just "oh shit, this isn't working."


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> but the brock / punk match was pretty good in my book, seeing as AJ is better in the ring, I would expect at least the quality of that match.
> 
> brock tends to work better with more agile guys cause they can move around him, hes mostly dull when hes facing guys more his size these days.
> 
> ...


*
What's this idea of him being happy to face certain people? where do people get this from?*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

RLStern said:


> *
> What's this idea of him being happy to face certain people? where do people get this from?*


well didnt he express that he didnt want to face shane? thats why that whole summerslam thing was dropped when he got attacked by lesnar.

he clearly didnt put much effort in against dean, refused to do certain things, so it could be argued that his lack of enthusiasm for the match lead to it not being great, maybe he didnt think dean was a realistic match for him, who knows.

the way lesnar ran out the ring the other week could be an indicator that he wasnt feeling the mahal match, he literally ran out of there after heyman finished talking.

I think its a given that if one guy isnt excited for a match then they arnt going to be putting in 100%.

there are a few things that happened tbh in regards to lesnar seemingly not being happy to face certain people.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, Brock actually gets working, so he won't give too much to no marks. Selling for Shane's ridiculous punches and Dean's wacky lunatic shit were out of the question for him. I mean, I like Ambrose, but I can understand it. You've got to pick your spots -- all the greats have nixed certain things that will compromise their star power. The Rock and Mankind might be the two who would just do anything. 

What's ridiculous is that this company keeps trying to start things with Brock that he clearly doesn't want to go up for. They are Bob Holly taking a powerbomb with him sometimes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So it went from 

Reigns, Joe, Balor, Strowman, Angle 
Vs
Styles, Roode, Orton, Nakamura, McMahon

to 

Jordan, Angle, Joe, Balor, Strowman
Vs
Roode, Orton, Nakamura, McMahhon and ???


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The best wrestler in the company should be the champion. I am happy.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Just finished watching, and that was a spectacular moment. You could tell the crowd had a feeling there would be a title switch. They started to buzz more and more as the match went on. Great moment that we can remember for a long time, and it's nice the UK fans finally got a title change at one of their shows!

However, I read somewhere that Jinder was working with a bad shoulder so perhaps they wanted to let him heal up before the tour of India. I strongly feel that he wins it back either before the India tour or during the tour.

Brock is hit and miss depending on who he's working with. Hopefully, he understands how fucking good AJ is and is willing to go out there and put on a hell of a match. But I won't get my hopes up... it'll be less than 10 minutes and AJ will probably get a couple of shots in before it's Suplex City, F5 and match over. 

The cynic in me still thinks that all of this, no matter how it changes day to day... is just to ultimately benefit Reigns and Cena. They've given us a great moment now, but I think WWE wants Brock to pick up another major win by beating Styles, because ultimately he's falling to Roman. Brock beats 99% of the roster... Reigns beats Brock... Reigns is then the guy who has beaten the guy who beat everyone. It's funny really, the shit they're pulling on SD is only to benefit a RAW guy down the line.

Jinder will win it back in a final push to improve business in India. He'll go through a few more superstars, only to fall to Cena at Wrestlemania, so Cena can finally get that record-breaking title win.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Well...I'm a fair man. Good on you, WWE. You wisened up to the fact that Jinder was basically the worst champion ever and put the belt on someone who deserves it. Now the fans will actually have a smidgen of caring when it comes to the WWE title AND we are spared the travesty of a Jinder/Brock match and instead get a legit dream match in AJ vs Brock.
> 
> So ultimately, its a win all around and speaks volumes about how awful a champion Jinder was.


A win all around would've been to tell a compelling story leading to Jinder losing the title after wasting our time for 6 months, rather than make the switch on a taped show in a thrown-together match after spending the last two weeks building up Brock/Jinder with promo packages.

I like AJ, I'm completely on board with him as champion, but I won't commend the WWE on poor storytelling and getting cold feet at the very last second. This is why I think the WWE can get away with anything when it comes to their core fanbase. Waste your time for 6 months with no meaningful payoff? No problem, we'll just put the belt back on AJ and call it a day...


----------



## TheKevinOwensShow (Aug 31, 2016)

A.J. MUTHAFUGGIN STEE-LO.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So excited that I'll be seeing this match live at Survivor Series!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So excited that I'll be seeing this match live at Survivor Series!


This commitment to your Daniel Bryan obsession is admirable.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> A win all around would've been to tell a compelling story leading to Jinder losing the title after wasting our time for 6 months, rather than make the switch on a taped show in a thrown-together match after spending the last two weeks building up Brock/Jinder with promo packages.
> 
> I like AJ, I'm completely on board with him as champion, but I won't commend the WWE on poor storytelling and getting cold feet at the very last second. This is why I think the WWE can get away with anything when it comes to their core fanbase. Waste your time for 6 months with no meaningful payoff? No problem, we'll just put the belt back on AJ and call it a day...


You make a fair point, but I'd say that the last few years of poor storytelling AND horrible choices for champions kinda make you appreciate a guy who is over winning the title, even with zero build.

And to be honest, the real payoff to me is that Jinder is no longer champion. The only person on SD that I'd like to see as champion is nowere near the main event right now, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> This commitment to your Daniel Bryan obsession is admirable.


I could say the same about many here when it comes to their obsession with Reigns.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I could say the same about many here when it comes to their obsession with Reigns.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


>


:bayley2

Regarding this match I hope they book it to be completely different from most of Brock's recent matches. For instance AJ should have Brock in the calf-killer and make it believable that Brock could tap out. The finish of this match should be something like Brock countering the Phenomenal Forearm into an F5 for the win. But have Brock limp out of the ring to really sell the fact that AJ had him on the brink of losing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ste1592 said:


> You make a fair point, but I'd say that the last few years of poor storytelling AND horrible choices for champions kinda make you appreciate a guy who is over winning the title, even with zero build.
> 
> And to be honest, the real payoff to me is that Jinder is no longer champion. The only person on SD that I'd like to see as champion is nowere near the main event right now, so I'm fine with it.


Well yeah, but that just sets the standard astronomically low. What kind of message does that send the WWE that in order to make you fully appreciate a talent, all they have to do is shove something down your throat so badly that you'll welcome the alternative as if it was the second coming of Christ?

It's basically telling them that they can experiment with awful ideas for however long they want with no meaningful book-end, and the fanbase will happily forgive them if it means that the title ends up on one of their favorites. People are basically praising this, when it's the end result of 6 wasted months. 6 months of pushing a guy (at the expense of guys like Orton and Nakamura) that ultimately ended in the most abrupt of ways on a taped show in England -- BEFORE the India tour no less...

Do you think that people would be celebrating if Stone Cold defeated Tiger Ali Singh for the WWF title in 1999 on a UK PPV after the latter held the belt for half a year in the most by-the-numbers cliche of runs? No, they'd be watching WCW instead and VKM would be on the brink of bankruptcy.

Somehow the bar has been set terribly low in 2017. Poor storytelling is basically inconsequential to the overall bottom line, and all that matters are matches and who holds the title.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Well yeah, but that just sets the standard astronomically low. What kind of message does that send the WWE that in order to make you fully appreciate a talent, all they have to do is shove something down your throat so badly that you'll welcome the alternative as if it was the second coming of Christ?
> 
> It's basically telling them that they can experiment with awful ideas for however long they want with no meaningful book-end, and the fanbase will happily forgive them if it means that the title ends up on one of their favorites. People are basically praising this, when it's the end result of 6 wasted months. 6 months of pushing a guy (at the expense of guys like Orton and Nakamura) that ultimately ended in the most abrupt of ways on a taped show in England -- BEFORE the India tour no less...
> 
> ...


That's true, but they already know all the things you just mentioned. If they didn't knew, they wouldn't have used Roman Reigns in the Rumble to have Orton win it without backlash.

The standard is as low as it could be, if you ask me. And I'm a bit upset that myself, who have been bashing others for having low standards, fall for such tricks. In all honesty though, WWE made it perfectly clear that good storytelling don't matte anymore, because they can't produce that even for their own pet projects.

Think of it this way: if I have to witness shitty storytelling, I'd rather have my guy on top rather than someone else. Of course there's this giant problem that shitty storytelling will make even my guy's reign boring, but that's for another topic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ste1592 said:


> That's true, but they already know all the things you just mentioned. If they didn't knew, they wouldn't have used Roman Reigns in the Rumble to have Orton win it without backlash.
> 
> The standard is as low as it could be, if you ask me. And I'm a bit upset that myself, who have been bashing others for having low standards, fall for such tricks. In all honesty though, WWE made it perfectly clear that good storytelling don't matte anymore, because they can't produce that even for their own pet projects.
> 
> Think of it this way: if I have to witness shitty storytelling, I'd rather have my guy on top rather than someone else. *Of course there's this giant problem that shitty storytelling will make even my guy's reign boring, but that's for another topic*.



Nah it fits into this topic as well. I like the guys that I like because they entertain me in some way. If they stop entertaining me, then I probably won't get excited about them being in prominent roles on the show as much. That's not to say that I'll stop appreciating their level of talent, or that I won't aknowledge that some of the blame falls on creative, but my interest will diminish regardless because the product isn't entertaining me. I thought that Dirty Grandpa sucked, and yet I'm a huge De Niro fan. If they make a Dirty Grandpa sequel then I definitely won't be watching it.

I'm iffy on the whole "well I'd rather have this than that" because that's the kind of standard that would work wonders for the WWE -- the type of standard that their fanbase will passively settle for as long as the light at the end of the tunnel is one of their favorites being handed a prop. It's like rooting for the hero in a shitty movie... he wins in the end, gets the girl, the whole 2 hours prior was a giant waste of time and the ending felt anti-climactic as hell... how will you rate the movie?

I'm just saying that AJ's win doesn't justify 6 months of shitty storytelling. It's even WORSE because the ending to these 6 months didn't end in a grandiose fashion, it wasn't hyped up, and it happened on a taped show in England. If they wanted AJ as champion then why not just give him the title at Summerslam, or better yet not have had him lose it in the first place? That way it would've built him up to look credible against Brock, rather than have him lose to Balor a few weeks prior (the guy that got destroyed by Kane a day later) only to beat the champion OUT OF THE BLUE when there's been 2 weeks worth of promotional packages and promo work to build up Brock/Jinder? HOW is that good storytelling and how is that excusable? I understand that most people here are huge AJ marks that are in love with the idea of him being champion again, but notwithstanding, it's rather easy to spot how this symbolizes everything wrong with today's product.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

STAY CLASSY said:


> Nah it fits into this topic as well. I like the guys that I like because they entertain me in some way. If they stop entertaining me, then I probably won't get excited about them being in prominent roles on the show as much. That's not to say that I'll stop appreciating their level of talent, or that I won't aknowledge that some of the blame falls on creative, but my interest will diminish regardless because the product isn't entertaining me. I thought that Dirty Grandpa sucked, and yet I'm a huge De Niro fan. If they make a Dirty Grandpa sequel then I definitely won't be watching it.
> 
> I'm iffy on the whole "well I'd rather have this than that" because that's the kind of standard that would work wonders for the WWE -- the type of standard that their fanbase will passively settle for as long as the light at the end of the tunnel is one of their favorites being handed a prop. It's like rooting for the hero in a shitty movie... he wins in the end, gets the girl, the whole 2 hours prior was a giant waste of time and the ending felt anti-climactic as hell... how will you rate the movie?
> 
> I'm just saying that AJ's win doesn't justify 6 months of shitty storytelling. It's even WORSE because the ending to these 6 months didn't end in a grandiose fashion, it wasn't hyped up, and it happened on a taped show in England. If they wanted AJ as champion then why not just give him the title at Summerslam, or better yet not have had him lose it in the first place? That way it would've built him up to look credible against Brock, rather than have him lose to Balor a few weeks prior (the guy that got destroyed by Kane a day later) only to beat the champion OUT OF THE BLUE when there's been 2 weeks worth of promotional packages and promo work to build up Brock/Jinder? HOW is that good storytelling and how is that excusable? I understand that most people here are huge AJ marks that are in love with the idea of him being champion again, but notwithstanding, it's rather easy to spot how this symbolizes everything wrong with today's product.


I can't really dispute anything you say, because I agree with it. I just feel more inclined to cut those guys some slack, mostly because WWE doesn't need this excuse to half ass their product. 

The movie analogy you make it's good, but you have to bear in mind that a shitty finale can damage a movie much more than a mediocre plot, IMO. And especially, I think the approach you're using isn't correct: this is not good storytelling OR the proper finale, this is a situation where poor storytelling it's basically a given, and unless they hire people with functioning brains (and pull their own heads out of their asses with and cut it with the stupid agendas, I'd add) that will stay that way. 

The only way not to settle for such low standards it's to stop pouring money into their pockets, plain and simple. They give two shits about the message people send anyway.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Excellent news when I read the results, Jinder making the WWE title less relevant than the Light Heavyweight championship can hopefully be forgotten. 

Unless WWE are truly moronic enough to put the belt back on him in the SS go home shows next week.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*AJ Styles won the WWE Championship on a show with blue ropes. (Backlash)

AJ Styles lost the WWE Championship on a show with white ropes and in a rushed variant of Cena's 16th title run. (Royal Rumble 2017)

AJ Styles won the WWE Championship on a show with blue ropes. (Smackdown in the UK)

I rest my case.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129
AJ's response to his win and the crowd reaction.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129
> AJ's response to his win and the crowd reaction.


Can confirm the UK loves AJ Styles :aryep

AJ is ours now. :sneaky


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh I just watched the video of Styles' win...fuck me are Cole and Saxton atrocious. Like, I knew that, but since I don't watch WWE anymore, I guess my memory sort of waned. Seriously, that must be some of the most forced enthusiasm I've ever heard. When Saxton said "he did it! I can't believe it", I swear it sounded like he was doing his taxes, it was that phony. And within 5 seconds, they were talking about it like fucking Sin Cara had just beaten Jack Gallagher in some nothing match-just a routine thing, not that special common occurrence.
> 
> I know its been said a million times, but can you just imagine JR calling this? Even if he didn't care at all, he'd have sold it like the second coming of Christ had just happened. "BAH GAWD CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?! THE REIGN OF THE MAHARAJA HAS COME TO AN END IN PHENOMENAL FASHION! FOR THE SECOND TIME IN HIS CAREER, AJ STYLES IS YOUR WWE CHAMPION!"
> 
> Instead, it was "AJ Styles just beat Jinder Mahal yay can we go home now?" Ugh, I'm disgusted that young wrestling fans are growing up with THIS as their commentary.


TBH, if you watch the full celebration, the commentators weren't as bad as you're makin out.


----------



## Karma Police (Jun 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Yeah the usual oh Jinder well just get it back for the India Tour. Brock well squash him e.t.c. Well we don't know that for sure, this is WWE after all. Even Two weeks with Jinder not being champion. IS worth celebrating :lol. For all we know Brock Styles well be a 15 minute good one. They really protect Styles. So I doubt it well be a squash match. Styles should be competitive.


The word is "will". Not "well". Will.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Holy fuck, I just watched last night's SDL! I can't believe AJ won, I never thought for a second Mahal would lose the title. Leave it to AJ to get a great match out of Mahal, I marked the fuck out. 

Let's hope Jinder doesn't win it back.


----------



## Evo Kazz (Jan 30, 2017)

Excellent stuff, I hated Jinder with the title. AJ was flawless as always, and I'm probably gonna get backlash saying this, but I felt Jinder did a great job here too. Takes 2 to have a great match and I really enjoyed the match. Result was a shocker, but I recall thinking, Jinders doing pretty well at playing upto his gimmick here. I wonder how long AJ will have it for, and I wonder how the Brock/AJ match will turn out. Squash? I hope not. I'd love to see AJ beat Brock clean but in a way that's realistic, have AJ take bumps, but outrun the Beast, tire him out, and chip away.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928301470482608129
> AJ's response to his win and the crowd reaction.


I wouldnt be surprised if _India_ cheers AJ Styles if he were to wrestle Jinder on the India tour. AJs been fire since his debut!!!!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

the transitional champ goes bye bye


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Rewatched the match and Graves had a killer line that would have felt forced if said by anyone else. "AJ STYLES IS GOING BEAST HUNTING" Lets hope they use that and make this match truly special


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just watching now, AJ is fucking amazing. Best in the company and its not even close.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya'll sh*ttin' on Road Dogg can eat your damn humble pie.

Dogg's got that long term vision knowing AJ would be even more over beatin' the top heel on SDL after a long, dominant reign instead of hotshottin' it.

Whatever ya'll say; the moment paid off and AJ's never been more over. Props to Mahal for gettin' to that elite level and makin' that AJ kid look a million bucks.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bazinga said:


> Ya'll sh*ttin' on Road Dogg can eat your damn humble pie.
> 
> Dogg's got that long term vision knowing AJ would be even more over beatin' the top heel on SDL after a long, dominant reign instead of hotshottin' it.
> 
> Whatever ya'll say; the moment paid off and AJ's never been more over. Props to Mahal for gettin' to that elite level and makin' that AJ kid look a million bucks.


One good thing doesn't really make up for all the bad booking decisions from the past few months.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> One good thing doesn't really make up for all the bad booking decisions from the past few months.


And that one decision came directly from Vince anyway. :vince$
:trolldog


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I am happy for AJ but sad for me.. I rescheduled my weekend to work on SS because I thought it was Brock/jinder ;-;


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, people still on the "Jinder is great" "joke". Fuck sake, let it die, will you?

the abomination that was the talentless jobber's reign as WWE Champion is finally over for now.
AJ has championship gold again, as it should be.

If WWE respects it's fan base in the SLIGHTEST, AJ will have his match agianst Lesnar (obviously, Lesnar isn't losing, but I'm fine with AJ having an outstanding match with The Beast, and coming up short) ... then, Styles V Nakamura starts building to Wrestlemania.

Come on, WWE. You simply *CANNOT *be *SO FUCKING STUPID* to not put Styles V Nakamura at Wrestlemania. You *JUST CAN'T.*


----------

